# Rupture a signed contract with German company/employer



## bpt7594 (Dec 7, 2020)

Hi,

I'm a Vietnamese national currently living in France. I have had an employment offer from a company in Germany who provided me a Work Contract, which was then signed by both parties. I am supposed to start working in January, however, with the current situation it is very difficult to obtain a Work Visa from the German consulate in Paris. In the mean time, I have found another job in France and I wish to rupture the signed contract with the German employer. 
How should I communicate my decision to the German employer in this case ? Will there by any possible repercussion from me terminating the contract before the employment period ? For info, in my contract there is this paragraph:
"Ordinary termination of the employment relationship before its commencement is excluded for both Parties. The right of extraordinary termination remains unaffected."

Thanks very much for your help.


----------

